
NYC hotel wants to use a $400M cryptocoin offering to sell ownership like stock - TwoFactor
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/19/kevin-oleary-new-york-city-hotel-hopes-to-launch-400-million-dollar-coin-offering.html
======
hapnin
Please don't let this company start with T.

~~~
ttul
That’s right: TrumpCoins

------
mvl
a perfectly loggical thing to happen. i hope there'd be more of it soon. ICO
seems like a perfect instrument for construction businesses to attract
investments at lower CoCs. Eagerly waiting for the first ICO in timeshare as
well.

